# Carrier Air V Fan Motor



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 2006 Outback 25RSS. Went camping a couple of weeks ago and noticed the AC was making a louder noise than usual. We are camping again tomorrow, and I got on the roof to check it out to see what the noise was. It was coming from the motor that sits in between and turns the fan and what I am assuming is a blower fan. both fans turn freely, but the motor is making a noise. I have noticed that it doesn't make the noise on LOW when initially turned on, but after what sounds like the compressor kicking in, it will start to make the noise. Does anyone know if these motors can be taken off and cleaned? Just trying to figure out what my options are. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a 2006 27rsds with the same AC unit. 2 years ago we were in Vegas and had a similar problem. Loud noises from the AC unit and not much if any air moving. I tore into it and found the squirel wheel fan cracked. I made a temporary fix with epoxy and wire but later found a replacement metal fan wheel. Click here. This was exact replacement for the plastic original wheel. Here is the description 020487-06 Blower Wheel 8-1/2 Inch Diameter (020487-06) = $41.68. its up to $44.89 at CSH but that is a lot cheaper than replacing the unit. Hope this helps.
Brian


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will order a new fan tomorrow. I am hoping that is what it is and not the motor. I will post what I find out.

Kevin


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Brian. I bought the fan from your link, and replaced it, and now it purrs like a kitten and is quiet as a mouse. When taking off the old fan, I saw that it was cracked. Thanks for all the help! It is getting cooler here in Louisiana, so I am hoping to start camping some more.

Kevin


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad I could help!!


----------



## Rittenhouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to spot this. The very same symptoms happened to my Carrier V last summer. I took the motor off and had a local (Salt Lake City) company called Diamond Electric overhaul the motor. I think it was bushings and bearings. Cost less than $50, IIRC.


----------



## Road King (Sep 28, 2017)

Same problem on my 06 28bhs with the same fix. Found the cracked blower wheel...ordered the part and very happy
To receive an aluminum wheel. Easy fix...check videos on YouTube. Local rv shop quoted 500 to 1000 dollars depending
On what they found when troubleshooting. Total cost with me doing it was 52 bucks and maybe an hour total time!
Thanks!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Do I need to hold my hand over my left eye to read your post, Robert?



Leigh


----------

